# Geteilte IP-Adresse



## klaus76 (12. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Forum,
ich will für einen Kunden unter der Domain z.B. "beispiel.de" mehrere VHosts (also Webs) anlegen, die auch alle ein eigenes DocumentRoot haben.
Also etwa so:
www.beispiel.de  =>  DocumentRoot /var/www/web2/web
abc.beispiel.de  =>  DocumentRoot /var/www/web5/web
def.beispiel.de  =>  DocumentRoot /var/www/web7/web
xyz.beispiel.de  =>  DocumentRoot /var/www/web12/web

Die Vhosts_isüconfig.conf -Datei unter /etc/apache2/vosts wird auch korrekt erstellt, aber innerhalb von Sekunden wieder durch eine neue Datei mit "alter" Konfiguration überschrieben. Im Browser erhalte ich immer die Meldung "Geteilte IP-Adresse".

DNS-Eintrag zeigt auf eine IP und der Server hat auch nur diese eine. Daran kanns also nicht liegen.
Warum wird die "Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_12-01-09_23-13-36" nach dem Anlegen direkt immer wieder mit altem Kram überschrieben?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Klaus


-----
ISP 2.2.29 / Debian Etch


----------



## celocore (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

hast Du evtl. Apache-Direktiven bei der Domain in Verwendung? Ich habe/hatte diesen Effekt immer dann, wenn sich in der vhosts-Datei Konfigurationsfehler eingeschlichen haben, wie z.B. falsche Values in den Direktiven.
Die neue vhosts-Datei wird dann mit dem aktuellen Zeitstempel im vhosts-Verzeichnis gespeichert und die alte wieder als aktuelle Datei gesetzt.

Micha


----------



## klaus76 (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Micha,
vielen Dank für den Tipp. Das scheint es gewesen zu sein.


----------



## celocore (13. Jan. 2009)

Manchmal hängt es an den Kleinigkeiten, ich kenn das ;-)


----------

